# Raven TA photoshoot (56K go away lol)



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

Well as promised i finally got some really good pics thanks to a good friend of mine Jamie (RAISE on LS1tech and EFA) he came out and took the portercable to the ta and finished up the buff and polishing job my painter botched and snapped some pictures. all i have to say is i highly recommend hiring jamie if you need a detail job done. for those that dont know that is a Mecham hood and yes i know it doesnt meet the bumper at the nose perfectly but hey ill fix that eventually, and also the rear bumper has no more PONTIAC lettering or lines coming out of the license plate, its all been shaved as well as the antenna is also gone and the panel has been smoothed.


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## MrPopular (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow man, car looks incredible, I'm a lil jealous right now! The hood is insane! I totally dig it... this is one of the cleanest F-bodies I've ever seen. I bet those ET Street radials hook, I've had some bad experience racing against cars with those. What do you have under the hood?


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

MrPopular said:


> Wow man, car looks incredible, I'm a lil jealous right now! The hood is insane! I totally dig it... this is one of the cleanest F-bodies I've ever seen. I bet those ET Street radials hook, I've had some bad experience racing against cars with those. What do you have under the hood?


Yea i have had the car hook on these tires to a 1.52 60'. i love em to death. but still wont beat a slick at the track. a great street tire though. 

ill post up my mod list in just a moment.


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is my current MOD list. All the work was done by myself

2002 Pontiac Trans Am 
"RAVEN"
Black on Black T-top
LS1/TH400

408.8 N/A RWHP
383.5 N/A RWTQ

508.8 N20 RWHP (100 SHOT)
521.9 N2O RWTQ

Best ¼ mile time -100 shot of spray COLD bottle. Only pass that day
No trans brake rolling through brakes launching at 2500rpm Stall is rated for 3800
R/T .274
60' 1.530
330 4.585
1/8 7.093
mph 98.30
1000 9.255

1/4 11.083
mph 123.37

Best 60’ 1.487 MT drags 28” tall

INDUCTION

MTI Carbon fiber Air lid
Stock De-screened MAF
DSR ported throttle body
Stock LS6 intake
Smooth bellow
Free "Ram Air" mod
FAST LSX intake manifold 78MM

Exhaust 

Flow-tech long tube headers
Off road y-pipe
WS6 catback
QTP Electric Cutout

Ignition

Ngk Tr6 Plugs
MSD 8mm wires
Stock C.O.P. system

Engine

Mahle Forged pistons with -2cc valve reliefs
Stock Rods
4340 Crank
ARP Rod Bolts
Ported LS6 oil pump
Rollmaster Double roller timing chain 
Thunder Racing TREX Camshaft: 242/248 - .608/.612 - 110 lsa 
PRC Stage 1.5 Ported 5.3L Heads- 2.04" in, 1.55" ex valves
Patriot Gold Valve springs 
Comp cams 7.400" length hardened pushrods
Stock rocker arms
LS6 PCV system
ARP Head Stud Kit
Stock lifters

Power Adder

Custom N2O kit 
Edelbrock Solennoids/lines
NOS nozzle/bottle

Transmission

M6 toTH400 Conversion
DRC Race built 3 speed TH400 Transmission
Reverse-manual Valvebody
TCI 3800 Stall convertor
TCI SFI approved Flexplate
Transmission Cooler with fan
Hurst 1/4 stick shifter
Lokar flexible dipstick tube
Spohn chromoly Drive shaft

Rear

Moser Ford 9" rear
Detroit Tru-tec posi
4.11 gears
31 spline axles
ARP extended wheel studs

Chassis/Suspension

BMR Subframe Connectors
Hal QA1 12 way adjustable shocks front and rear
Hal QA1 Springs
Lakewood ADJ pan hard bar
UMI Adj Lower Control Arms
UMI Adj Pan Hard Bar
UMI LCA relocation brackets
Spohn "Drag Race" Sway Bar
Spohn Crossmember Mounted ADJ torque arm with DS loop

Appearence/Wheels/Tires

Weld Prostar 15X10" rears 7.5" back spacing 
Mickey Thompson 28" X 10.5 W" ET Street Drag Radials
Weld Prostar Skinnies up front
Rolled fender lips
MECHAM 4 port extractor hood
New paint
Smoothed Antenna hole
Smoothed rear bumper lines/letters
lot of weight reduction
removed side moldings


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

ill post some under hood pics when i finish installing the fast intake, but here is a taste of what it looks like with the intake just laying there.


----------



## MrPopular (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow man looks awesome. Whatever Camaro we raced had ET Street radials, not nearly as big as yours, and when he launched the front two tires pulled about 2 inches off the ground on the street. Needless to say, my buddy's 03 Cobra on Nittos lost... by a long shot.

...I was the only one smart enough not to put money on the race.


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

MrPopular said:


> Wow man looks awesome. Whatever Camaro we raced had ET Street radials, not nearly as big as yours, and when he launched the front two tires pulled about 2 inches off the ground on the street. Needless to say, my buddy's 03 Cobra on Nittos lost... by a long shot.
> 
> ...I was the only one smart enough not to put money on the race.


Damn, lol i cant even get the car to pull the tires at the track. but then again i set my suspension to do that. 

here is a video of my car and others from a track day a couple months back i only made a handful of passes. the video have a pan of my car at idle for those who want to hear it. and my 11.083 pass is the pass were you see me (car number 709) back into the waterbox and do my burnout (againt red conv. camaro) which is the second to last pass on the video

http://www.corysworld.org/Video_Galleries/HideoutMIR092406_02002.wmv


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

That's the silliest-looking GTO / Monaro I've ever seen.


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

Groucho said:


> That's the silliest-looking GTO / Monaro I've ever seen.



:rofl: :cheers


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

Ditch the pop-up head lights and i'm on board with the look.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

:cool :cheers :cool


----------

